# Help, My Nipples Are Killing Me!



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2005)

Ever since I did I think it was either my S1+ or M1T cycle, my left nipple has been extremely sore. Now out of nowhere my right nipple is extremely sore. My left nipple feels like it has a hard lump underneath it, it feels very sore to touch. And my right nipple is just sharp pain. 

I do shave my chest so I obviously shave my nipples, could this be causing the irritation? What do I do guys? The pain is getting out of control.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 29, 2005)

Nolva!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2005)

Nolva huh? Where can I get some of that at?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, nolvadex/tamixofen fast... www.ibenutrition.net is one spot.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

How much nolvadex/tamixofen am I looking at bro? Thanks, appreciate it.

I don't see nolvadex on the site, so I am assuming that tamixofen is the same thing? Also, how would I take a liquid?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

BTW, Mudge, is that a reputable source for Clen as well? And would you take Clen with sodium usinate, or cycle them? Thanks bud.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 30, 2005)

I think that nolva is a waste of money. IT is probably an ingrown hair unless you did like 50mg/ED of M1t for 10 weeks without any pct.  I get those about 1 week after I shave also.  I doubt you have gyno


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

An ingrown hair huh? Maybe in the future I should shave around my nipples instead of actually shaving them? I did 6-OXO after my M1T, by the way.


----------



## Stu (Jan 30, 2005)

If i were you id get some nolva, fast!

  6oxo isn't really sufficient PCT for M1T


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 30, 2005)

from everythin I've seen m-1-t doesn't aromatize?????
I read somewhere of progesterone gyno w/ m-1-t, but not sure if that's true.
Nolva won't help with progesterone.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2005)

B-6 can be used if its a non aromitization issue (like with tren/deca). 600mg a day is what I hear people using.

There is a huge ass difference between how an ingrown hair feels and gyno, there is no way to confuse the two at all. Ingrown hairs incidentally also dont cause lumps under the nipples, come on people.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 30, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> B-6 can be used if its a non aromitization issue (like with tren/deca). 600mg a day is what I hear people using.
> 
> There is a huge ass difference between how an ingrown hair feels and gyno, there is no way to confuse the two at all. Ingrown hairs incidentally also dont cause lumps under the nipples, come on people.



Ingrown hairs cause lumps wherever they are, and if you read his statement, he EVEN SHAVED HIS NIPPLES. I've had them.  I have used 6OXO MULTIPLE times for M1T with no problems and properly renewed test production. He didnt say he had a fatty lump the size of one that would be called gyno, just a lump.  And M1T does not cause gyno 99 times out of 100.  Come on people.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

> There is a huge ass difference between how an ingrown hair feels and gyno, there is no way to confuse the two at all. Ingrown hairs incidentally also dont cause lumps under the nipples, come on people.


Okay, thank you, I didn't think so. 

Anyway Mudge, I ordered a bottle of USP tamoxifen citrate, I think its 60ml? How do I take this stuff? Under the tongue? In water? What dosage do you recommend?

BTW, the lump is hard underneath my left nipple. Almost like the size of a pea, but hard not soft.


----------



## MeatWad (Jan 30, 2005)

*Tamoxifen*

Bro haven't posted much but the same thing happened to me on my first cycle. of course I was on omnadren and test cyp and really didn't have enough knowledge of gear to even use it by I was young and stupid. Post cycle I noticed very small painfull lumps and my friends told me not to worry.. Thank goodness i did because the lumps got bigger and nipples got puffy..started to get a clear discharge too...I loaded up big time on tamoxifen..dont even know the dose but I was popping 5 pills a day for a week and a half (I think about 50mg a day but this was 7 years ago) I then went down to 30mg a day for another 3 weeks and It cleared up but I understand I was almost at the point of no return...Get nolva, or Tamo Fast!!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2005)

Hard is when it calcifies, and again there is no way an ingrown hair will cause a similar lump. These lumps will grow until the problem is stopped.

40-60mg a day, take it in a drink (water, whatever) and just down it, its a regular old oral. Should be 20mg a ml, getting the dropper to hold more than half a ml at a time is a pain so I generally shoot for half or I use a measuring syringe for that purpose rather than the dropper.

This is not a thread on the odds of gyno occuring or not, common sense tells you there is no way to compare the two. Until you have had BOTH, apparently you are not in the know on how obvious the differences are.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Okay thanks Mudge. I think I am going to run the tamoxifen something like this: 

Days 1-7: 60mg per day
Days 8-14: 40mg per day
Days 15-30: 20mg per day

Does that sound okay bud? Also, should I take it all in one dosage? Or split it up?

BTW, I just ordered the stuff any payed $13.85 for Express shipping, I am hoping to get it by Tuesday.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 30, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Ingrown hairs cause lumps wherever they are, and if you read his statement, he EVEN SHAVED HIS NIPPLES. I've had them.  I have used 6OXO MULTIPLE times for M1T with no problems and properly renewed test production. He didnt say he had a fatty lump the size of one that would be called gyno, just a lump.  And M1T does not cause gyno 99 times out of 100.  Come on people.



man don't be so disrespectful

mudge knows his shit


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 30, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> man don't be so disrespectful
> 
> mudge knows his shit


I dont think that was disrepectful at all.  I didnt slam him or call him anything, I jsut disagree.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2005)

Yep I am cool with disagreement, but seriously I see no likeness between the two. I've had itchy chest and occasional ingrown hairs and its definitely not the same in me, not even close. When its gyno you definitely know it, I've had it knock on my doorstep several times.


----------



## Flex (Jan 30, 2005)

First of all, why do you shave your nipples? I understand shaving around the border, but the actual nipple???  

secondly, if it's a hard lump, it most likely is gyno. and if it's gyno, TRUST me, bro, you wanna do something about it (looks like you are, which is good)


----------



## Evil ANT (Jan 30, 2005)

Man, from that picture his whole left pec looks swollen. You can tell something's going on that definitely _isn't_ an ingrown hair.

If it were me I'd be taking nolva like it was my fucking job. Whoa!

Good luck, MonStar.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

I shave my chest and get ingrown hairs.  I've also had gyno symptoms and know the difference beween the two.  Itchiness can just be an ingrown hair, but a hard pea sized lump behind the nipple is definitely gyno. 

I would attack it aggressively Mike.  Go with 80mg ed until it subsides.  The usual plan is 60 mg of tamoxifen ed, but 80 mg of tamoxifen citrate contains roughly 60 mg of actual tamoxifen.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

> I would attack it aggressively Mike. Go with 80mg ed until it subsides. The usual plan is 60 mg of tamoxifen ed, but 80 mg of tamoxifen citrate contains roughly 60 mg of actual tamoxifen.


Okay let me redo what I have in mind then for a cycle: 

Days 1-7: 80mg per day 
Days 8-14: 60mg per day 
Days 15-20: 40mg per day

How does this sound JD/Mudge?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2005)

Well you will have to forgive my lack of knowlege with M1T, I've seen in this thread recommendations for nolvadex and B-6, so which is it folks?

Otherwise I'd say it sounds fine, basically you jump on it hard and lower the dose so long as sides are going away. You may not even need 3 weeks unless you are running a "GYNOBUSTER" to try and get rid of the thing. This would be while off substances of course.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2005)

IMO, that dosing schedule looks good. Don't expect that lump to disappear, though.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2005)

Hope you don't need surgery.


----------



## Du (Jan 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hope you don't need surgery.


As do I.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

Geez guys, no need to scare the shit out of him.  Your dosing looks fine Mike.  I will say my gyno symptoms appeared while doing test, and never with M1t, but even with pea sized lumps nolva can do the trick.  Keep doing 80mg ed until the lumps disappear.


----------



## Du (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I will say my gyno symptoms appeared while doing test, and never with M1t, but even with pea sized lumps nolva can do the trick. Keep doing 80mg ed until the lumps disappear.


Gyno will show up if you run a shitty PCT after a cycle of M1T or S1+, both of which he did. This is simple day one PH/PS knowledge.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 30, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Gyno will show up if you run a shitty PCT after a cycle of M1T or S1+, both of which he did. This is simple day one PH/PS knowledge.


 You say this because he choose 6-oxo over nolva?


----------



## Du (Jan 30, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You say this because he choose 6-oxo over nolva?


Well it seems a bunch are mentioning getting tits while on cycle. That isnt the case here, he is done with his cycles. 

IMO, 6-oxo is horrible for a M1T PCT. If I were to do a pro-hormone PCT, then I may consider high-dose 6-oxo. But, again IMO, 6-oxo is much too weak for a steroid PCT. 

So to clarify, 6-oxo as a steroid PCT, I am sure, played a huge part in the development his new friend gynecomastia.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 31, 2005)

i agree with Du, a solid nolva PCT would have prevented this from occuring


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You say this because he choose 6-oxo over nolva?


 You are much more likely to get an estrogen rebound with 6-oxo than you are with nolva


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

Shit just reading this thread and my left nipple has started to itch, damn paranoia


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> 6oxo is really sufficient PCT for M1T


Did you mean to say this?


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

No it should be isnt lol


----------



## Just a guy (Jan 31, 2005)

yeh i get that same feelin when i shave my chest... bout 1 week after i shave... but i still get scared a take down about 60mg of nolva.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Well it seems a bunch are mentioning getting tits while on cycle. That isnt the case here, he is done with his cycles.
> 
> IMO, 6-oxo is horrible for a M1T PCT. If I were to do a pro-hormone PCT, then I may consider high-dose 6-oxo. But, again IMO, 6-oxo is much too weak for a steroid PCT.
> 
> So to clarify, 6-oxo as a steroid PCT, I am sure, played a huge part in the development his new friend gynecomastia.



I will disagree on experience and what I have researched to include the stickies.  I have done multiple with 20mg being my max M1T working up from 5mg for a total of 4 weeks, followed by 600mg/ED for 1 week, then 400 mg/ED for 1 week, then 300 then 100 each for a total of 4 weeks of 6OXO (2 bottles).  Never had estrogen rebound (by feel, not by actual tests though) and never had any gyno.  That is just my body though.  And when I have done 3 week cycles, only 3 week PCT. IMHO


----------



## Mags (Jan 31, 2005)

What is M1T please?


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> What is M1T please?


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> What is M1T please?


Oh wait... are you serious?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Oh wait... are you serious?


^


----------



## cman (Feb 1, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Wow, nolvadex/tamixofen fast... www.ibenutrition.net is one spot.


Tamoxifen citrate and nolvadex are the same?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep.  Nolvadex is a brand name.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 7, 2005)

Update. 

I have now been taking 80mg of USP tamoxifen citrate for 7 days. About 1/2 of the bottle or more is gone, I think. Taking 4ml once a day. I am going to cut it down now to 3ml a day for the remainder of the bottle. My right nipple is completely fine, no pain, symptoms have gone away. My left nipple feels better, but still is a little painful when you touch it.


----------



## Flex (Feb 7, 2005)

is there still a lump?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2005)

It would be a miracle for any lumps to dissapear in one week. Of course in the words of Lee Priest, "Miracles can happen."


----------



## cman (Feb 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yep. Nolvadex is a brand name.


Thank's


----------



## cman (Feb 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Update.
> 
> I have now been taking 80mg of USP tamoxifen citrate for 7 days. About 1/2 of the bottle or more is gone, I think. Taking 4ml once a day. I am going to cut it down now to 3ml a day for the remainder of the bottle. My right nipple is completely fine, no pain, symptoms have gone away. *My left nipple feels better, but still is a little painful when you touch it.*


How often do you touch it?LOL Glad to hear it is easing up.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Mike throw that shit in the fucking trash. I swear, you guys are nuts.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 9, 2005)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> Hey Mike throw that shit in the fucking trash. I swear, you guys are nuts.


 Yes mommy...


----------



## jacknj11088 (Mar 9, 2011)

*yo*

hey i just got tamoxifen today both of my nipples has been in pain for like 8months now th pain never went alway  ... before th pain i was on a prohormone.. HOW MUCH SHOULD I START TAKIN OF TAMOIFEN A DAY SHOULD I DO 40MG A DAY ... EACH PILL IS 20MG


----------

